
The Secret History of Ads in Books - donohoe
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/04/12/the-secret-history-of-ads-in-books/?src=twr
======
Jun8
Rather than the general ads as described here, if Amazon (Google Books) can
insert context sensitive ads, that may be a total killer: Reading the _Old Man
and the Sea_? Insert ad for fishing trips, boats, or flights to Cuba, etc.

